# T5 bulb vs. T5HO bulb...any difference?



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a 24" hagen glo T5HO fixture. Do I need to get T5HO bulbs or are T5 bulbs the same thing?

thanks


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

geeks_15 said:


> I have a 24" hagen glo T5HO fixture. Do I need to get T5HO bulbs or are T5 bulbs the same thing?
> 
> thanks


It's the ballast that makes you able to use T5 HO bulbs. I think you can use normal T5 bulbs but you will only get about half the lumens and could burn out the bulb quickly. To get the most out of your fixture I think you need to use T5HO bulbs.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

The ballast has a higher wattage, you can read it on the sticker that goes on the ballast. Be sure the bulbs you buy are rated for that fixture. The normal bulbs are also the wrong spectrum and will promote the growth of green algae. I use normal ones on my 10 gal and just squirt hydrogen peroxide on it when it gets way out of hand, that is if you are trying to be cheap.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

For a less costly bulb, you might want to look at these:

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_39_448&products_id=2621

If you are closer to the west coast, reefgeek.com sells them also. These bulbs advertised on hydroponics sites as well.


----------

